
I Have a New AI Intern. It's Called FIN - byedit
https://medium.everything-will-happen.com/i-have-an-ai-intern-124e83ae156e#.choa6q5m3
======
gravypod
I can't wait until systems like FIN can be self hosted and don't need to call
back to a master server.

------
wtfwtf1112123
This is useless. No link to provider of "FIN" or company name. Just lost a
sale.

